# S & P



## chef001 (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi! I was curious to know if anyone has any recommendations on cookbooks that don't use any salt & pepper?

Thanks :chef:


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Okay... I'll be the first to ask: Why?


----------



## chef001 (Dec 2, 2007)

Just something new and quirky :lips:


----------

